# Asus rx470 mining edition mines at 10mh/s after failed bios mod.



## Yashar J (Jul 19, 2019)

Hello every one. I never did any bios modding or overclocking, Now i'm in trouble and need your help. Appreciate any feedback.

I assembled the following rig to mine ethereum:
Asus b250 motherboard, Intel G4560, 1050watt PSU, 120gb SSD, 7 PCI-E risers and 4GB of memory to run 7 ASUS RX470 4GB MINING EDITION cards on win10 with claymore 14.6

The 1st RX470 came via post 2days ago and gave me 22-26 mh/s with Adrenalin 19.7.1 driver with some overclocking parameters on claymore. ( another ASUS RX470 MINING EDITION comes in tomorrow and others will come next week)





I wanted to mod the bios to reach 28-29 mg/s. so backed up the original bios via GPU-Z and used "one click what ever" with polaris 1.7.2 to change memory timings. and it didn't work. error 43 and a yellow triangle in deive manager appeared. since then i used the backed up bios to revert thing and it was ok. i got 22mh/s. and decided to give it another go. after several times of modding the bios and going back it was ok until the last time that i used the *asder00's workaround *and still failed. so I reverted to original bios but now I cant get more than 10mh/s.
I even reinstalled the window 10 and everything and no luck.




Thank you in advance for any second you spend on this mess i have created.

P.S english is not my first language, sorry for any inconvenience caused by that.


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Jul 19, 2019)

That is typically a symptom of massively unstable memory.


----------



## MrPotatoHead (Jul 19, 2019)

Yashar J said:


> Hello every one. I never did any bios modding or overclocking, Now i'm in trouble and need your help. Appreciate any feedback.
> 
> I assembled the following rig to mine ethereum:
> Asus b250 motherboard, Intel G4560, 1050watt PSU, 120gb SSD, 7 PCI-E risers and 4GB of memory to run 7 ASUS RX470 4GB MINING EDITION cards on win10 with claymore 14.6
> ...


Try this bios https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/197086/197086


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Jul 20, 2019)

I also forgot that the mining is gimped by the later drivers. Revert to 16.9 or something.


----------



## Yashar J (Jul 20, 2019)

MrPotatoHead said:


> Try this bios https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/197086/197086



Thank you for your reply.
I tried that bios, no luck though. Same yellow triangle



TheMadDutchDude said:


> That is typically a symptom of massively unstable memory.



Thanks for your advice but how can I make that memory stable again? I tried the 16.9 drivers and its the same


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Jul 20, 2019)

Yashar J said:


> Thanks for your advice but how can I make that memory stable again? I tried the 16.9 drivers and its the same



You'll have to flash back to another BIOS. I forget the exact ways as it has been over a year since I last mined, but when I pushed memory too hard, it would result in the exact same results.

To confirm my theory, lower memory clocks by 250 MHz and see if the result changes.


----------



## 111frodon (Jul 20, 2019)

Did you:

-Use DDU in safe mode to remove all graphic drivers

Then

-Install the driver (blockchain or any other version)
-BEFORE restarting run the atikmdag patcher (mandatory for any modded bios on amd cards)

Then

-Restart

Then

-Go activate the compute mode in the AMD radeon settings/games/general/gpu load

?

Thats the way modded bios are meant to be used.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 20, 2019)

Dont expect miracles with a intel g series cpu...

Contact asus for help


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Jul 21, 2019)

The CPU has nothing to do with GPU mining...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 21, 2019)

It does when data has to be fed to it from the internet.

And a computer is only as fast as its slowest component

Regardless he screwed his card up an Asus might be able to help him get the right bios


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Jul 21, 2019)

Trust me... it does NOT matter. My miners ran with 775 chips. The amount of data is tiny.

The BIOS is definitely the issue here.


----------



## Metroid (Jul 21, 2019)

TheMadDutchDude said:


> The CPU has nothing to do with GPU mining...



Bottlenecks exist in very extreme cases but it depends, ethash does not require much cpu, each gpu will likely use 0.5% of a cpu time, so even if he has 50 gpus in one system that will use only around 25% of its cpu time, to this date maximum is 19 gpus in a system and that also needs many variables to worth properly, example, dedicated mining card. Some algorithms are cpu related but like I said extreme cases too, so cpu is out of the question here. That is related to bad ram module, bad timings, not properly modded or not properly voltage set, I could keep for hundreds of years saying probable cases, mining is too complex. OP needs to learn a lot, that is kind normal to happen, many ways to fix but without knowing exactly what is causing that is hard, need to troubleshoot many things. Mining is not easy.


----------



## Yashar J (Jul 23, 2019)

TheMadDutchDude said:


> You'll have to flash back to another BIOS. I forget the exact ways as it has been over a year since I last mined, but when I pushed memory too hard, it would result in the exact same results.
> 
> To confirm my theory, lower memory clocks by 250 MHz and see if the result changes.





111frodon said:


> Did you:
> 
> -Use DDU in safe mode to remove all graphic drivers
> 
> ...





eidairaman1 said:


> Dont expect miracles with a intel g series cpu...
> 
> Contact asus for help





Metroid said:


> Bottlenecks exist in very extreme cases but it depends, ethash does not require much cpu, each gpu will likely use 0.5% of a cpu time, so even if he has 50 gpus in one system that will use only around 25% of its cpu time, to this date maximum is 19 gpus in a system and that also needs many variables to worth properly, example, dedicated mining card. Some algorithms are cpu related but like I said extreme cases too, so cpu is out of the question here. That is related to bad ram module, bad timings, not properly modded or not properly voltage set, I could keep for hundreds of years saying probable cases, mining is too complex. OP needs to learn a lot, that is kind normal to happen, many ways to fix but without knowing exactly what is causing that is hard, need to troubleshoot many things. Mining is not easy.



My GPU is working fine now. Thank you for all the time and effort you guys put into the issue.
I tried everything you guys said with no luck. And I really don't know what did i do (or didn't do) that fixed it. which is wired.
But the following is what happened if you are interested:
The 2nd gpu arrived and I removed the first one(The one that I messed up) to put the new one, in its riser. I modded the bios of the 2nd one (which was different than the 1st one) and It worked perfectly with 28.8 mg/s with no errors. Then I added a  new riser and put the 1st one in to test it again and viola!!! it gave me 22mg/s. After bios mod (which was successful this time) now it gives me 28.2 with out errors. (or 29.1 with a couple errors every 10 seconds in HWiNFO64)
Why or how?? I don't know. But I'm happy and thanks again.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Wasnt plugged in correctly,


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Jul 24, 2019)

Nah, it wouldn't work if it wasn't in correctly. It wouldn't just give you degraded performance.

That's pretty odd...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 24, 2019)

TheMadDutchDude said:


> Nah, it wouldn't work if it wasn't in correctly. It wouldn't just give you degraded performance.
> 
> That's pretty odd...



Data pins do get degraded performance if not inserted correctly.


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Jul 24, 2019)

It’s only connecting 8 of them with a riser. Doubt you’re missing that much performance on an x1 connection...

Don’t want to be that guy, but I’ll assume you’ve never used risers, nor have you mined.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 24, 2019)

TheMadDutchDude said:


> It’s only connecting 8 of them with a riser. Doubt you’re missing that much performance on an x1 connection...
> 
> Don’t want to be that guy, but I’ll assume you’ve never used risers, nor have you mined.



Used risers during AT era.


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Jul 24, 2019)

Couldn’t tell you what risers are in the “AT” era. So fair enough.


----------



## yotano211 (Jul 24, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> It does when data has to be fed to it from the internet.
> 
> And a computer is only as fast as its slowest component
> 
> Regardless he screwed his card up an Asus might be able to help him get the right bios


When I was mining, I was using g3900 processors, 2 core celeron cpu.


----------

